# First Aid kit



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you all have one and for which animals? Also what do you have in them? Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we have a small animal first aid kit that we put together ourselves, containing

metacam (both cat and dog), baytril, septrin, infacol, kaolin, maxolon, zantac, aspirin, green cream, tea tree cream, quick stop, blood stop swabs, recovery food, probiotics, calcium supliments, vitmin supliments, cotton buds, nail clipper, syringes 1ml 2ml & 5ml

and i THINK thats it


----------

